# Would anyone trust this?



## Bikebox (Sep 30, 2020)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2019-Giant...sh=item4b82faf39e:g:tPQAAOSwnDdfGnk9#viTabs_0
It appears this guy is adding Bafang motors to regular Mtn Bikes.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Bikebox (Sep 30, 2020)

_CJ said:


> Nope


That's what I figured. Thanks.


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

No different than what Phil did in this thread:
https://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/completed-bafang-bbshd-kit-install-1143463.html
Or I'm doing with an Intense Spider that I bought for the conversion.

The ebay seller used a BBS02 whereas Phil and I are using the BBSHD. The seller has a higher price for his labor and profit, seems reasonable.

Many examples of this conversion in this sub-forum, see the pic thread.


----------



## Bikebox (Sep 30, 2020)

Old & Slow said:


> No different than what Phil did in this thread:
> https://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/completed-bafang-bbshd-kit-install-1143463.html
> Or I'm doing with an Intense Spider that I bought for the conversion.
> 
> ...


Nice bike. I would wonder if this guy got the gearing right. If I read through the posts correctly it seems there is issue with cross chaining and being able to use the whole cassette. Did I miss understand?


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

Bikebox said:


> Nice bike. I would wonder if this guy got the gearing right. If I read through the posts correctly it seems there is issue with cross chaining and being able to use the whole cassette. Did I miss understand?


That's one of the tradeoffs going with the Bafang conversions vs the purpose built eMTBs. My early take:

Cons:
- Chain issues, solved by concave chainring (42T is the smallest) and narrow-wide tooth profile. Full cassette available.
- Weight: 20+ lbs motor and battery
Pros:
- Cost: ~$1100-$1400 plus the bike cost, the BBS02 is $250 less
- Torque: Significantly more torque than Shimano, Bosch, et al
- Throttle: comes standard, almost never an option on Shimano, Bosch, et al
- Quiet: noted for quiet vs Shimano, Bosch, et al
- Reliable: rock solid especially the BBSHD
- Programmable: highly customizable via a PC and USB cable

I would not choose a conversion if rapid descents and jumps are your goal. They are best suited to putzing along or road/gravel. You can buy a Bafang built into the frame, but no cost savings, just like Shimano, Bosch, et al. Only the throttle is a win and no chain issues.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

top speed listed is bogus, and it's not even the HD motor


----------

